# Die Wow Datenbank hier...



## divmaster (4. Januar 2009)

Hallo,

wenn ich in der Datenbank auf Alchemie klicke zeigt bekomme ich alle Tränke angezeigt. Aber ich sehe in der letzten Spalte unter Rezept nichts (siehe Bild). So ist das auf allen Seiten der Datenbank. Nicht welches Rezept den Trank lehrt, noch wo es den gibt oder wer den Verkauft.

Auch keine Weiterführenden Infos darüber wenn man zum Beispiel auf einen Manatrank klickt.... Dann gibts keine Kommentare, kein "erlernt durch" oder sowas.

Bediene ich die Seite hier falsch oder wie ist das jetzt. Ich weiss sowas gab es mal.

Jemand ne Idee?

Gruss


----------



## Ollimua (4. Januar 2009)

Dann gibt es den wohl noch nicht.


----------



## divmaster (4. Januar 2009)

Ollimua schrieb:


> Dann gibt es den wohl noch nicht.



Wen?

Den Trank? Es gibt KEINEN Trank in Wow? Ich hatte schon welche..... das was ich beschreibe ist auf jeder Seite so und nich nur bei Alchemie... auch bei den anderen soweit ich gesehen habe!


----------



## Méla23 (4. Januar 2009)

er hat recht, ich find die neue datenbank auch iwie schice(sry @programierer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )^^


----------



## Grolp (4. Januar 2009)

die allte fand ich auch um längen besser,war weit aus übersichtlicher, schade eigentlich


----------



## Crosis (4. Januar 2009)

das problem liegt nicht am programmierer^^ das ist die blasc-datenbank die wird gefüllt indem leute "Blasc" wärend sie wow spielen an haben. die items(zb tränke) wurden sicherlich mal im handelschat gepostet aber es hat noch niemand sich das rezept gekauft wärend er blasc an hatte dadurch diese lücken. nebenbei ist bei alchimie ja auch das erlernen von neuen rezepten wenn man was herstellt dadurch können auch einzelne weder beim lehrer noch durch rezept erlernt werden denke aber nicht das es auf die normalen heil+manatränke zutrifft eher auf die endlosen von der sorte^^

mfg


----------



## Rhaskhur (4. Januar 2009)

Crosis schrieb:


> das problem liegt nicht am programmierer^^ das ist die blasc-datenbank die wird gefüllt indem leute "Blasc" wärend sie wow spielen an haben. die items(zb tränke) wurden sicherlich mal im handelschat gepostet aber es hat noch niemand sich das rezept gekauft wärend er blasc an hatte dadurch diese lücken. nebenbei ist bei alchimie ja auch das erlernen von neuen rezepten wenn man was herstellt dadurch können auch einzelne weder beim lehrer noch durch rezept erlernt werden denke aber nicht das es auf die normalen heil+manatränke zutrifft eher auf die endlosen von der sorte^^
> 
> mfg


oder einfach gibt es keine rezepte??? dass lernt man alles beim lehrer könnte ich mird enken. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manitu2007 (4. Januar 2009)

das problem ist die falsche bedienung...

gib mal in der suchleiste auf der Hauptseite im Suchfenster z. B. "Manaöl" ein

und tada findest du alles wichtige darüber. Nun hast du mehrere Drop &Down Leisten wie Gegenstände, Zonen etc. da mir der Maus rauf klicken und es kommt ein Kontexmenü. Beim Ersten Punkt kommt dann "Verbrauchbare Gegenstände (es öffnet sich wieder ein Menü) und tada alle Elexiere oder what ever werden angezeigt.

Nun wenn du auf ein TRank/Elexier what ever klickst bekommst du weitere Infos.

Die neue Buffed Datenbank ist meiner meinung nach um eininges Besser als die alte aber du kannst dir auch das Datenbank Trutorial aus der Buffedshow angucken.

mfg

Mani


----------



## Dagonzo (4. Januar 2009)

Manitu2007 schrieb:


> das problem ist die falsche bedienung...
> 
> gib mal in der suchleiste auf der Hauptseite im Suchfenster z. B. "Manaöl" ein



Mensch das geht hier nicht um die falsche Bedienung du Pappnase (sorry)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Hier geht es darum das die Rezepte in der Übersicht nicht angezeigt werden so wie früher.

@Rhaskhur
Und was ist mit den anderen Berufen und den Rezepten vor WotLK? Die sind in der Übersicht auch nicht zu sehen.


Da die Datenbank aber wohl eh noch nicht zu 100% fertig ist, gehe ich davon aus das da noch was kommen wird.

Edit:
Ich bin der Meinung die in der neuen Datenbank aber schon mal gesehen zu haben. Bin mir aber nicht ganz sicher.


----------



## divmaster (5. Januar 2009)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Edit:
> Ich bin der Meinung die in der neuen Datenbank aber schon mal gesehen zu haben. Bin mir aber nicht ganz sicher.



Genau das meine ich ja auch... desahlb hier dieser Post.

Komisch alles.


----------



## Tidoc (5. Januar 2009)

Sind alles Rezepte vom Lehrer


----------



## Sin'dorei (5. Januar 2009)

alternativ müsste man auch auf der wow-buffed-startseite links auf rezepte gehen können und da nachschauen


----------



## divmaster (5. Januar 2009)

Tidoc schrieb:


> Sind alles Rezepte vom Lehrer



Naja die vieleicht schon... aber es wird KEIN Rezept angezeigt, auch nicht auf den nächsten 4 Seiten mit Tränken.


----------



## MadMat (5. Januar 2009)

moin.

ja. ich muss leider auch zugeben, dass die alte datenbank um längen komfortabler war. die neue ist unübersichtlicher und man findet schwer infos,
da die querverweise nicht so gelungen sind. dafür aber (wie immer) viele sinnlose kommentare (dafür kann aber blasc/buffed nichts).

grüße


----------



## Davatar (5. Januar 2009)

Nun, es gibt ja auch nicht für alle Tränke, etc ein Rezept. Stichwort: Geistersblitz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (5. Januar 2009)

ich weis ja nicht was ihr habt aber mit dem neuen findet man viel schneller sachen und die suchfunktion ist auch recht gut man muss ja nicht mal den ganzen namen eingeben schon findet man es  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## divmaster (5. Januar 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ich weis ja nicht was ihr habt aber mit dem neuen findet man viel schneller sachen und die suchfunktion ist auch recht gut man muss ja nicht mal den ganzen namen eingeben schon findet man es
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Schreibt ihr ohne den Thread zu lesen oder wie?

Es geht darum, das man nicht vom Manatrank auf das rezept schliessen kann. Oder XXXX Beispiele dieser Art. 

Das ich nach dem Rezept für den Manatrank direkt suchen kann, weiss ich selber und das das funktioniert auch.

Bei Quests funktioniert das doch auch.


----------



## Komakomi (5. Januar 2009)

divmaster schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wenn ich in der Datenbank auf Alchemie klicke zeigt bekomme ich alle Tränke angezeigt. Aber ich sehe in der letzten Spalte unter Rezept nichts (siehe Bild). So ist das auf allen Seiten der Datenbank. Nicht welches Rezept den Trank lehrt, noch wo es den gibt oder wer den Verkauft.
> 
> ...


Also auf dieser Liste kann ich nur sachen finden die mein twink beim Lehrer in Dalaran erernen konnte.


----------



## Dark Guardian (5. Januar 2009)

Anscheinend hat Buffed die Rezept-Links gelöscht...

Denn z.B. das Rezept für das mechanische Eichhörnchen hat in der Berufliste des Ingenieurs den Rezeptlink.

Bis vor kurzem waren die auch noch "alle" da...


----------

